# RRP & Homeowners



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Just got a call this morning from the OR State Lead Based Paint Program Office. I had questions on classes, fees etc. Apparently the Homeowner IS liable (as is the hack co.) for hiring a non lead certified company to work on their home. ANY WORK that creates dust that can travel to a neighbors property & they can be fined also. 
Just wanted to pass it on. :thumbsup:


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

brushmonkey said:


> Just got a call this morning from the OR State Lead RRP Office. I had questions on classes, fees etc. Apparently the Homeowner IS liable (as is the hack co.) for hiring a non lead certified company to work on their home. ANY WORK that creates dust that can travel to a neighbors property & they can be fined also.
> Just wanted to pass it on. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:Good news to those that want to comply. What choice do we all have but scare tactics to get the HO to pony up for the extra cost?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried to do a job conforming to the rules? and how did it go? 

I think we soon will have a thread not for whining about them, but how to make it work. This is the info we need. Make it work to your advantage.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So that is something the state of Oregon is doing, not the feds right?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I think (99% sure) its an EPA rule. I was so glad to hear the news I spaced out on asking that. Ill Let you know when I talk to them again.


Workaholic said:


> So that is something the state of Oregon is doing, not the feds right?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't wait to read the posts from those who are doing the deal.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have heard that the landfills will NOT accept lead filled, covered, encrusted,etc, plastic. Just what the h e double toothpicks are you supposed to do with the billions and billions and billions of tons of plastic this law is going to generate? The EPA in it's great wisdom has created a nightmare. fill the remaining landfills with plastic that takes a million years to turn back to oil.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Guess you just don't tell them whats in or on it. Another example of government not following outcomes through to conclusion.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

brushmonkey said:


> Just got a call this morning from the OR State Lead Based Paint Program Office. I had questions on classes, fees etc. Apparently the Homeowner IS liable (as is the hack co.) for hiring a non lead certified company to work on their home. ANY WORK that creates dust that can travel to a neighbors property & they can be fined also.
> Just wanted to pass it on. :thumbsup:


 
If there is something specific in the law, I'd love to add it to my presentation folders and newsletters.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

May be the time to get out and invest in plastic and hazardous waste management? :jester:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally some good news about the RRP rule, now homeowners will hopefully want to go with a certified firm even if the price is a little higher$$$$$$$


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Give them an addendum sheet with the bid spelling out all federal and state/local laws. Easy to do and it does put the "pressure" on the HO to hire a certified contractor.

There is going to be an adjustment period but I think it will work to the legitimate businesses favor. Look how much $$$$ the absestos removal companies make. No reason we shouldnt have to make more for it either.

I just talked with my business ins. agent last week and he stated that in order for me to keep my policy in effect, I would have to certify. Even though I'm basically retired now, I'll be attending class next week.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

In our training course I thought it was hillarious when I asked ,"Do we take this to hazardous waist?" and they said,"no just dispose of it like anything else!"The idea is to get it away from the home(you know,"The Kids")


----------



## jem (Feb 27, 2010)

I've asked the EPA if there are any penalties against homeowners not using certified contractors. Waiting for a reply. 

Regarding waste, I copied the following from the RRP training course manual, Module 6 says: "*Because EPA considers most residential renovation and remodeling as “routine residential maintenance”, the waste generated during these activities is classified as solid, non-hazardous waste, and should be taken to a licensed solid waste landfill. This does not apply to commercial, public or other non-residential child-occupied facilities.
*• If you generate any hazardous waste, you should determine whether you generate more than 220 pounds of hazardous waste per job site per month. If you have less than 220 pounds per location per month, manage the waste as solid, non-hazardous waste. If you generate more than 220 pounds of hazardous waste, you should contact your state and local regulators to find out how to properly dispose of it.
• Some​​​​*possible *examples of *hazardous waste *include: paint chips; vacuum debris; sludge or chemical waste from strippers; and, HEPA filters.
• Some *possible *examples of *non-hazardous waste *may include: disposable clothing; respirator filters; rugs and carpets; protective sheeting; and, solid components with no peeling paint.
• All waste should be sealed in heavy duty heavy duty plastic bags and handled carefully.
• Large architectural components should be wrapped and sealed in plastic sheeting, and disposed of along with other waste.
• *Always check Federal, state and local requirements before disposing of waste. Some states have enacted more stringent waste management and disposal requirements than Federal regulations. You need to become aware of how Federal, state and local requirements affect the management and disposal of renovation waste in your area."*​*
*


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> Has anyone tried to do a job conforming to the rules? and how did it go?
> 
> I think we soon will have a thread not for whining about them, but how to make it work. This is the info we need. Make it work to your advantage.


I've done 3 RRPs. However, I mainly do bathroom remodels, so it may not help you with your specialty.


----------

